
Some Advice for Celebrities and Startups Seeking Their Endorsements - ssclafani
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2012/11/23/some-advice-for-celebrities-and-startups-seeking-their-services/
======
asanwal
Odd post given that this is a problem that some minuscule % of startups
(consumer oriented, LA-based, clueless founder) even ever have to think about.

Or perhaps it's a subtle dig at the new #DominateFund started by Ben parr and
a few YC alums. [http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2012/11/20/ben-
parr-t...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2012/11/20/ben-parr-tracks-
by-cofounders-aim-to-dominate-venture-capital-with-celebrity-ties/)

------
cullend
I'm not sure I agree. There are new models of pairing celebrities with
startups that doesn't require 10% equity, or pairing them as your personal
spokes person. Atom Factory's investment arm seems to be pioneering a new
model here (www.AFSquare.com)

